# SPB - South Pacific Resources



## System (14 August 2012)

Coral Sea Petroleum Ltd (CSP) was formerly known as Orchid Capital Ltd (ORC).

http://www.orchidcapital.net


----------



## System (19 February 2015)

On February 19th, 2015, Coral Sea Petroleum Limited (CSP) changed its name and ASX code to South Pacific Resources Limited (SPB).


----------



## System (12 February 2020)

On February 11th, 2020, South Pacific Resources Limited (SPB) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, for the reasons outlined in SPB's announcement dated 30 December 2019.


----------

